# Engine sound when accelerating



## dimedrol (Oct 15, 2018)

I've heard quite polar opinions on the Tiguan engine sound when accelerating, so just wanted to know yours. 

here's from different sources

The Tiguan has an all-new engine this year, but its power is merely average, turbo lag is evident, and the engine sounds coarse and grainy

Engine noise in the cabin is too loud while moving through the lower gears. I thought it sounded like a plastic diesel engine winding up.

I am noticing the same: as I accelerate, especially when doing it slowly, I can hear distinct grainy engine noise that is quite less pronounced on say Mazda CX-5 or Hyundai Tucson (both non-turbo), that my friends own. Their engines sound a lot more uniform to my ears, as they accelerate the engines do become louder but still sound pretty smooth, unlike my Tiguan, which becomes rather grainy and coarse, that some people on the forums attribute to the TSI technology. 

With that said, when I am not accelerating/driving uphill, the engine sounds very uniform and is actually pretty quiet. What is your own experience?


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Whoosing noise at red light/ stop acceleration*

I lately expirience a whooshing noise when i start out from red light stop, and iam near a van ,bus or if engine warm with open windows i could hear it just for 5 second .
One VW mechanic said is a turbo fan kicks on to cool things, is b.s. its like belt but is very short time only, anyway went to dealer could not duplicate cause was cold day rainy, it happens with and without A?C, when engine is runing long time short stop start trips.
Also found a screw loose on top of turbo intake area almost fallen out ,i was able to spin by finger ,he tighten it all the way down about 5/8 inches, he said is to tighten intake hose ,there is no hose there large one like that intake ,but is still noise there, i will brig it back to dealer, have 16K miles 2yr old.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Gets louder when accelerating but I'm not an aficionado on engine sounds. I care far more about the 33mpg I'm getting on the highway.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I tend to agree that it is a bit louder than other gasoline engines of similar size. The thing is, this engine uses some very different technology than most other engines in its class. The Miller-Budack cycle that the gen 3b works on is a contributor to the noise, as well as the direct injection and turbocharging. The combination results in the sound being more pronounced under light loads. The most apt description I’ve heard of it is a “plastic diesel”. Anywho, the fuel economy is incredible and this engine should prove to be a very robust design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Not going to lie, my 1.8T in my Jetta SEL's sounded beautiful, but this is a little meh. It doesn't sound grainy in my opinion just... Harsh maybe? I don't know how to describe it. There have been times during accelerating, especial to pass (I am a "spirited" driver at times,) I have heard myself say jeez, take it easy, as the car winds down. In town though I think it's pleasant, has a distinct character. Maybe an exhaust tune or something to that effect might make a difference? Not going to lie, I get my OBDEleven today, and can't wait to adjust the throttle response timing. I work for BMW and I notice that our X1 and X2 have very significant Turbo lag and in-precise throttle response, so I was used to it when I drove the Tiguan. Maybe that could make a difference for how the engine responds and therefore sounds?


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Engine whooshing noise gone*

Now the engine whooshing noise at accelerating form dead start when engine hot for hours driving in slow city traffic the noise is pretty much gone, iam very satisfied also with highway driving milege at 34 -32 mpg [at 70-65 mph speed around 25 miles] even having 2-3 passengers in back [iam Uber driving for 60 days now] ,in city it drops down to 22mpg ,then I fill up tank usually every other day... I put already 8K miles extra had 10K. Went back to dealer ,he again of course could not hear it I did ,they stupid there or what ?right. they don't want to deal with it I will call VW CS again tomorrow, will see. GY


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dimedrol said:


> .....attribute to the TSI technology....


So, what is different about Audi/VW turbo engine technology than any other make today? It is a trademark, not a type of design.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd agree that the engine sound of my 2018 SEL is somewhat on the coarse side. It'd be nice if it was a bit more refined, but in the big scheme of things it is not high on the list of things that bother me.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

My 2020 SEL is course and grainy between 3000 to 4000 rpm. If you are heavy on the Accelerator it skips past the grainy point and it seems smoother. However that is not always possible. It’s at its loudest when climbing a hill from a stop. Lower rpm under 3000 is ok. The engine is overall a loud engine... Cold starts are loud, idling is loud however driving along it’s quiet especially on the highways. It does have a diesel feel to it. Wish it was more refined!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

The Tiguan engine does not sound good. Not many 4 bangers sound good but at least many are quieter. Mine is APR tuned and although it produces much more power, the unrefined buzzy noise is still there, especially when hustled pass 3k RPM. Which happens a lot more now since that’s how to get the shove of power. I wish VW put the Soundaktor as a toggle like on the GTI to synthetically make the engine sound slightly better. Alas, it’s just a family SUV so what can you do.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

mlsstl said:


> I'd agree that the engine sound of my 2018 SEL is somewhat on the coarse side. It'd be nice if it was a bit more refined, but in the big scheme of things it is not high on the list of things that bother me.


2020 tiguan is the same.. Mine sounds like a blender in lower gears... Drive in S Mode its seems to sound better at least mine does...


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

What does the Atlas Crossport 2.0L sound like? It's not the same engine as it puts out 235 hp. If it sounds good it will give me one more thing to be pissed off about.


----------

